# Flynn :-)



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Heres our new little monkey Flynn


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful ;D I have the same collar only brown for Ruby, why don't they put an extra loop in to tuck the slack in?


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

How handsome! Thanks for the daily puppy fix.


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks harrigab I thought the same. Iv actually just changed it to a cheap small 1 forth time being because he kept trying to chew the long bit 

Thanx redrover


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the photos, all that loose skin and wrinkles - so cute


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanx hotmischief,

Have you a wired haired vizsla? How would you say they differ from the short haired? They are meant to be quite a bit calmer aren't they


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful pics, I see a resemblance in Bella. We have a house in the lake district although my husband is in the army and we are currently living in Salisbury,Wiltshire. We get to the lakes a couple of times in the year and spend Xmas there. Would love to meet up with you so Bella can meet her brother some time? Have no definite date as to when we will be there again as my husbands regiment are in Afghanistan, but will certainly be there at the end of the year.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes I have a 6 month old wirehaired. He is my first Viszla and we are delighted with him. According to his breeder the wirehaired Vizslas are a lot calmer and he certainly isn't as zoomy as some of the vizslas of a similar age that belong to members. What we really love about him is that he will occupy himself with toys either in the house or garden. My husband thought a young puppy would be very demanding as he works from home a lot - but he is really good.

The other thing I love about the wirehaireds is that they don't shed!! I have always had Gt Danes and although they have very short hairs like the smooth haired Vizslas - we have hair everywhere!!!But we love hiim anyway.

So glad Flynn is settling in, and it will be so interesting for you and Angie to compare notes and pictures as they grow.


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

Angie that would be brill. We are only about 50 mins to the lakedistrict and go alot and will be going even more when Flynn can be walked so that would be lovely. Just let me know through here when you are going up and we can arrange something. I think this forum is going to take over my life  so no chance of me not seeing your message.

Hotmischief we were stuck as to wether to get a wire-haired or smooth haired but obviously as you can see went or the smooth haired in the end. So glad me and angie discovered we had tr same breeder. It will be really nice to know where one of Flynns littermates is and how they are getting on


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

Rachyd03 said:


> Thanks harrigab I thought the same. Iv actually just changed it to a cheap small 1 forth time being because he kept trying to chew the long bit
> 
> Thanx redrover


hi hes stunning 
i love the way they look so cocksure from the get go haaa 
i used a very thin hair bobble to wrap the lose bit of roxys collar in until she got bigger...my friend suggested it and worked a treat


----------



## Rachyd03 (Jul 11, 2012)

That's a really good idea roxy2011 thanx for sharing I will be doing that


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Flynn is sooooo cute!!!


----------

